# Any region free BDPs around?



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey all,
I was wondering if any if you could recommend a region free blu-ray player.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I am not sure if this is what you need but how about a Sony 1100HD ICOS ?

Actually it sounds like it can do about anything, I might like one myself.


----------

